# [WANTED] Garmin Edge 200.



## smokeysmoo (27 Dec 2013)

That's it really.

Cash waiting


----------



## toeknee (27 Dec 2013)

£80 new in halfords.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Dec 2013)

toeknee said:


> £80 new in halfords.


I know, but £80 I don't have


----------



## toeknee (27 Dec 2013)

Oh sorry, will keep an eye out for you, BR etc..........


----------



## L14M (27 Dec 2013)

Halfords have a 3 for 2 atm which includes garmins. If we can get another person that works out at roughly £50 per person. I'm in..


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Dec 2013)

L14M said:


> Halfords have a 3 for 2 atm which includes garmins. If we can get another person that works out at roughly £50 per person. I'm in..


Hmmm, good call. Anyone else after getting one?


----------



## midliferider (27 Dec 2013)

I am looking for Garmin Dakota 20.
I just need a GPS with speed. That is all.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Dec 2013)

midliferider said:


> I am looking for Garmin Dakota 20.
> I just need a GPS with speed. That is all.


If you just need a GPS with speed why are you panning on spending so much on one?

The Garmin Edge 200 does exactly what you're saying you want and can be had for £79.99 from Halfords


----------



## midliferider (27 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> If you just need a GPS with speed why are you panning on spending so much on one?
> 
> The Garmin Edge 200 does exactly what you're saying you want and can be had for £79.99 from Halfords



It does not have a map as such. My ideal one would be just car or motorbike sat nav which tells me where I am and where to go. But they do not have enough battery life.


----------



## shaun o'shea (27 Dec 2013)

I have a 205 garmin you can buy off me for 25 quid plus post,fully working with usb lead and bar mount,think I still have the garmin dvd that came with it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Dec 2013)

shaun o'shea said:


> I have a 205 garmin you can buy off me for 25 quid plus post,fully working with usb lead and bar mount,think I still have the garmin dvd that came with it.


Thanks but it's specifically a 200 I want to replace the same one I previously had.


----------



## shaun o'shea (27 Dec 2013)

no worrys mate thanks


----------



## e-rider (27 Dec 2013)

it's not just Halfords selling them for £80, lots of other online shops too - still, doesn't help you much if £80 is too much though - sorry!


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2013)

I've got one. As new, in the box with all accessories. Only replaced with a 500 as I'm under physio care and he wanted me to exercise at a given heart rate. £60 ovno posted


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

cosmicbike said:


> I've got one. As new, in the box with all accessories. Only replaced with a 500 as I'm under physio care and he wanted me to exercise at a given heart rate. £60 ovno posted


Cheers CB but myself, @Judderz and @L14M have managed to source a 3 for 2 at Halfords making them £53.33 each 

Stock does seem to be getting low though and the offer ends on 6th Jan, so you won't have any trouble flogging it


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

Now I am after one............


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

cosmicbike said:


> I've got one. As new, in the box with all accessories. Only replaced with a 500 as I'm under physio care and he wanted me to exercise at a given heart rate. £60 ovno posted





Dangermouse said:


> Now I am after one............


You two need to talk


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

can you use cadence and speed sensor with the 200?


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

Dangermouse said:


> can you use cadence and speed sensor with the 200?


Nope, you need at least the 500 for them sort of shenanigans.


----------



## L14M (28 Dec 2013)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...-edge-200-gps-enabled-cycling-computer-45160/


----------



## Dangermouse (28 Dec 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Nope, you need at least the 500 for them sort of shenanigans.




AND just sold my 305 which did them there shenanigansbut it was wrist worn which is what I want to get away from...........sacrifices eh


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2842753, member: 259"]The Garmin eTrex 20 is 85 quid on special offer at Amazon at the moment...[/quote]
Cheers Mort but I'm sorted now thanks to a Halfords 3 for 2 deal with Judderz and L14M of this parish 

Mods please close if you like as I'm fixed up now, thanks.


----------



## RedBullet (4 Jan 2014)

i want a garmin 500 in red if anyone has one, ideally with hrm and cad sensor


----------

